# temp and time for goose salami



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

What temp and time frame should I cook it for. 1.5 x 12 inch fiborus casings 50 50 mix goose and pork. In oven? Thanks in advance!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

Any input?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I use a smoker but the temperature of the sausage should reach 185 degrees. I smoke at a temp of about 225 degrees. Length of time depends on many variables. You MUST use a temp probe to determine the internal of the sausage. They are not too expensive.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

I have one..thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

I cook salami/summer sausage/snack sticks at 160 in my oven. I set it at the M of warm since the numbers don't go that long. I had to verify with an oven thermometer that is where 160 was.

If you cook too hot the fat in the meat will melt and pool up inside of the casings. If you cook at 160 that doesn't happen.

The FDA says fully cooked pork is 160 degrees internally. They used to say 180 quite a while ago but it has been 160 for many years now. You must use an internal thermometer to make sure it is 160 before stopping. 

Once you hit that temperature, take it out and plunge it into ice water to stop the cooking. If you reduce the temperature to room temperature quickly there will be less shrinkage when it cools and the casings won't shrivel up so much. 

I use 2.5 inch casings and it usually takes me 12 hours with the temperature at 160.

Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any questions. Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## mac339 (Feb 7, 2008)

papa greco is right on.

I have 65 pounds in smoke house right now. 160-170 degrees max 9-12 hours or until it reaches target temp. if you run to hot if will make a dry crumbly sausage. keep temp low and be patient. don't forget to shower in cold water until it cools to 120. check out book by rytek kutas if you want to do lots of sausage it is a great guide with some good recipes


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

mac339 said:


> papa greco is right on.
> 
> I have 65 pounds in smoke house right now. 160-170 degrees max 9-12 hours or until it reaches target temp. if you run to hot if will make a dry crumbly sausage. keep temp low and be patient. don't forget to shower in cold water until it cools to 120. check out book by rytek kutas if you want to do lots of sausage it is a great guide with some good recipes


You're right about the book, when I first started making sausage more than 30 years ago it was my main reference. For people newer at making sausage I also suggest their video. It is nice to SEE people go through the steps if you don't have a mentor to guide you.

Even though they are a competitor, I have to give them their due the Sausage Maker is a great reference for the anyone that wants to make sausage.

Mike (Papa) Greco


----------

